# Welches Handy würdet ihr zur Zeit empfehlen?



## peltorkid (11. November 2018)

Hallo allerseits!

 

Es wird bei mir an der Zeit wieder für ein neues Telefon und ich bin schwer am Überlegen, welches ich mir denn zulegen soll. Einerseits hasse ich die Preise für Apple und so und weiß, dass das nicht die besten smartphones am Markt sind, aber ich arbeite privat und im Büro sehr viel mit einem Macbook und da finde ich die Synchronisierung einfach unglaublich angenehm. 

 

Von Samsung bin ich grundsätzlich sehr enttäuscht und mit meinem Samsung S7 war ich nur ein paar Monate glücklich. So lange bis die anderen Smartphone Hersteller besser wurden bei der Kamera.

 

Ich muss gestehen, dass mich das Fairphone auch anlacht, weil ich das Konzept grundsätzlich toll finde. 

 

Aber wäre mir doch lieb und recht noch ein paar Meinungen zu hören. Also welches Handy würdet ihr empfehlen? Bitte eines, das nicht über 500€ kostet.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. November 2018)

Huawei P20 Lite.

Solides Android Handy, umfangreiche Funktionen, sehr gute Kameras, ordentlich Platz und hat als einziges in der Reihe noch einen Klinkereingang, falls du ein Kabelkopfhörer-Typ bist.

Habe es selbst seit einer Weile und bin von Samsung umgestiegen. Bin sehr zufrieden. Sehr gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Um die 300,- .

Das P20 Pro kostete um die 900,-  und hatte neben ein paar anderen technischen Spielereien nur die Leika-Kameras. Aber das rechtfertigt meiner Meinung den Mehrpreis nicht.


----------



## Aun (12. November 2018)

^  this


----------



## peltorkid (15. November 2018)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Huawei P20 Lite.
> 
> Solides Android Handy, umfangreiche Funktionen, sehr gute Kameras, ordentlich Platz und hat als einziges in der Reihe noch einen Klinkereingang, falls du ein Kabelkopfhörer-Typ bist.
> 
> ...


 

Danke für den Tipp!

Ich habe eh schon ziemlich über das Handy schon gehört. Aber ist das nicht schon etwas älter? Ich will jetzt nicht sagen, dass es deswegen schlecht ist, sondern mehr in die Richtung Fragen, ob es da denn nicht schon etwas besseres am Markt gibt? 

 

Ansonsten denke ich mir, wäre ein Huawei sicherlich auch eine Chance wert. Die marke war eh noch nciht in meinem Besitz^^


----------



## spectrumizer (15. November 2018)

peltorkid schrieb:


> Aber ist das nicht schon etwas älter?


Ne, das kam erst Anfang 2018 raus. Glaube März / April oder sowas.


----------



## MikolajPL (15. November 2018)

Aber ist das nicht schon etwas älter?


Ne, das kam erst Anfang 2018 raus. Glaube März / April oder sowas.
 
Korrekt. Siehe Wikipedia: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huawei_P20


----------



## Gagelmann84 (5. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab mir zuletzt ein iPhone SE bei ebay geholt. Gibts neu schon ab rund 200 Euro und reicht mir vollkommen aus.

Wegen meines Macs und der komfortablen Synchronisierung kam bei mir eben auch nur Apple in Frage, aber ich gebe mit Sicherheit keinen Tausi fürs Handy aus....


----------



## peltorkid (8. Dezember 2018)

m_21st_century schrieb:


> Korrekt. Siehe Wikipedia: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huawei_P20


Ah, danke für die Info. Ich habe das mit einem der anderen Huawei verwechselt. Ich glaube mit dem mate oder so. Die klingen für mich alle gleich und vor allem mit der Marke kenn ich mich einfach nicht so gut aus.

 

Ich hatte früher immer ein Blackberry und dann Samsung bzw. iPhone. Naja Blackberry ist so gut wie tot und die anderen zwei riesen Konzerne interessieren mich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Hab auch schon öfter gehört, dass dieses One gut sein soll? 

 

Oder was würdet ihr von so einem fairphone halten?


----------



## ZAM (10. Dezember 2018)

Wenn man ein bisschen filtern möchte, da haben unsere Kollegen von AM was parat: http://www.areamobile.de/handyfinder

 

Und hier kann man Geräte auch gegenüberstellen: http://www.areamobile.de/handyvergleich


----------



## peltorkid (26. Dezember 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn man ein bisschen filtern möchte, da haben unsere Kollegen von AM was parat: http://www.areamobile.de/handyfinder
> 
> 
> 
> Und hier kann man Geräte auch gegenüberstellen: http://www.areamobile.de/handyvergleich


Ah sehr cool!

Danke für den Tipp. Da werde ich mich gleich mal durchklicken


----------

